# Transmission Fluid



## joeyd61 (Sep 12, 2015)

I recently purchased a 2012 Kioti CK35 HST. The transmission is low on fluid. Can I use this?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I have read that if you have wet clutches and/or wet brakes you should not use this product. But the specifications state that it is specifically designed for such use. If your tractor is designed to use UTF I think it would be fine. What fluid does your manual call for.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you got doubt back way,may cause few more $$'s but its better than spending thousands of $$$'s for repairs.


----------



## joeyd61 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I will make the trip to the dealer and get what I need.


----------

